# Repercussions, for piano



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

The first movement in a projected suite for piano.


__
https://soundcloud.com/portamento-361407945%2Frepercussions

What do you think?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love this, great use of space. It really breathes, and I like the dissonant passages!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey, the first atonal piece I heard on this subforum. How is it organized? By ear or was it algorithmic, or indeterminate?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hey, the first atonal piece I heard on this subforum. How is it organized? By ear or was it algorithmic, or indeterminate?


Most of it is by ear, but there are some indeterminate elements (i.e. dynamics, which are left open to the interpreter).


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Really bloody cool Portamento, I'll be back :cheers:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Most of it is by ear, but there are some indeterminate elements (i.e. dynamics, which are left open to the interpreter).


That doesn't sound indeterminate to me. I was thinking coded into the music from some source. Anyway, was interesting. Some parts felt too much the same though.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

ST4 said:


> Really bloody cool Portamento, I'll be back :cheers:


Thanks.



Phil loves classical said:


> That doesn't sound indeterminate to me. I was thinking coded into the music from some source. Anyway, was interesting. Some parts felt too much the same though.


No, nothing's coded in. Indeterminacy is usually up to chance but can also come in the form of leaving a lot of freedom to the interpreter. Thanks for the feedback - I might go back and revise this later on.


----------

